# Want to tell your car and travel story?



## Dave Owner (Jun 23, 2016)

I am researching for an article about future Model 3 owners, and I'm looking for people who are willing to share some stories about their current/previous cars and the places they've taken you. 

Model 3 reservation holders only! I'd like to talk to people who don't already own a tesla, as well as some current owners.

If you'd like to tell your story, please:
- email me at dave at teslatalk.us
- include your age and city
- let me know if you already own a tesla
- tell me a few times you would be available for a phone chat (~30min)

Thanks!
Dave


----------

